#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм Гелуг в России

## Радом

живу в польше.у нас нет санги гелуг(хотя есть верющие).тоже не знал которой буддизм лучший.недавно я слухал богопочитание с Иволгинского дацана.прекрасное.понял что мне нравится литургия гелуг.хочу жить в бурятии  монахом.боюс морозов.мне очень нравится культура россиских буддистов. :Kiss:

----------

Aion (09.12.2015), Гошка (10.12.2015), Эделизи (09.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> живу в польше.у нас нет санги гелуг(хотя есть верющие).тоже не знал которой буддизм лучший.недавно я слухал богопочитание с Иволгинского дацана.прекрасное.понял что мне нравится литургия гелуг.хочу жить в бурятии  монахом.боюс морозов.мне очень нравится культура россиских буддистов.


Удачи.

----------


## Радом

> Удачи.


большое вам спасибо.я уже не молодой:52 года.нет жены ни детей.уже не хочу ничего учится.хочу жить буддиским монахом в хате где то в чисто бурятском посёлке.прoблема в том что не знаю реалёв жизни монахов традиции гелуг.монахы тхеравады не работают,монахы зен работают а про монахов гелуг-не знаю.скажите мне,пожалуйста, об этом.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> живу в польше.у нас нет санги гелуг(хотя есть верющие)


Быть может пригодиться:
http://www.nalanda-monastery.eu/index.php/en/

----------


## Гошка

М.б. пригодится:
http://drepunggomang.org/
https://www.facebook.com/Drepung-Gom...4856694245404/

----------


## Радом

друзя,большое вам срасибо за ссылки.
знаете,я хочу быть уогим-отльешенником.не хочу жить в монастире.только чтобы можно было ходить в дацан.я простой,не знаю английского -потому хочу жить в буддийской бурятии.

----------


## Эделизи

Вот с сайта буддийской традиционной сангхи россии. Контакты http://sangharussia.ru/contacts/

----------


## Радом

> Вот с сайта буддийской традиционной сангхи россии. Контакты http://sangharussia.ru/contacts/


очень хорошо.спасибо вам большое.БУДДИЙСКАЯ ТРАДИЦИОННАЯ САНГХА РОССИИ-это круто.

----------


## Нико

> очень хорошо.спасибо вам большое.БУДДИЙСКАЯ ТРАДИЦИОННАЯ САНГХА РОССИИ-это круто.


Фчём крутость?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

бабки. и крыша, как у РПЦ

----------


## Нико

> бабки. и крыша, как у РПЦ


Предательство ЕСДЛ и Богдо-гегена. РПЦ тут не интересует.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> быть уогим-отшельником.не хочу жить в монастире.


отшельником -это очень хорошо, сорадуюсь.
сейчас они в большом дефиците

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

сьездийте, посмотрите, лучше 1 раз увидеть, чем 100 раз прочитать на форуме.
снять хату в поселке, не проблема, и и не дорого, по евромеркам. 
но зимой отапливать надо, дрова покупать

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> друзя,большое вам срасибо за ссылки.
> знаете,я хочу быть уогим-отльешенником.не хочу жить в монастире.только чтобы можно было ходить в дацан.я простой,не знаю английского -потому хочу жить в буддийской бурятии.


В бурятии вам ничего не светит, от слова "совсем".

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ну не надо, так скорополительно.
там есть разные общины, далеко не только ТБСР

----------


## Нико

> ну не надо, так скорополительно.
> там есть разные общины, далеко не только ТБСР


Назовите самую перспективную.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

центр  «Ринпоче Багша», под руковоством Ело Ринпоче.

----------


## Нико

> центр  «Ринпоче Багша», под руковоством Ело Ринпоче.


Быть может, не мой учитель.

----------


## Радом

да,в россий можно недорого покупить хату.русский язык знаю-могу нормално тут жить.толко есть ли в бурятии работа в деревнях?могу быть пастухом-тибетские буддисты в большенстве пастухы :Smilie: главное чтобы жить в месте с буддистами.в польше когда умрю моя семя сделает католические похороны.этого не хочу.я не верю в християнство.

----------


## Нико

> да,в россий можно недорого покупить хату.русский язык знаю-могу нормално тут жить.толко есть ли в бурятии работа в деревнях?могу быть пастухом-тибетские буддисты в большенстве пастухыглавное чтобы жить в месте с буддистами.в польше когда умрю моя семя сделает католические похороны.этого не хочу.я не верю в християнство.



Изжайте в Индию

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Изжайте в Индию


А чо ни в Тебет?

----------

Кеин (10.01.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

В Тебете, они же по русски не бельмес

----------


## Радом

бурятия это малый Тибет.

----------


## Aion

> В Тебете, они же по русски не бельмес


А индейцы бельмес штоле?

----------


## Нико

> А индейцы бельмес штоле?


Да лана Вам, в Индии каждый второй по-русски говорит))))))

----------

Aion (10.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Да лана Вам, в Индии каждый второй по-русски говорит))))))


Хачу в Индию!!!

----------

Нико (10.12.2015)

----------


## Радом

дело в том что в индии много чeловек,снова в тибете нет свободы.в россии демокрация,толеранция.хорошая страна.

----------


## Шенпен

> дело в том что в индии много чeловек,снова в тибете нет свободы.в россии демокрация,толеранция.хорошая страна.


Почему у Вас в традиции "Гелугпа" , Вы гелугпинец?

----------


## Нико

> Почему у Вас в традиции "Гелугпа" , Вы гелугпинец?


Нет, это, скорее, "монжуар" какой-то). Ничего личного.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> бурятия это малый Тибет.


Да ну!!! И фсе такие тибецкие по улицам ходют???))))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.12.2015), Кеин (10.01.2016)

----------


## Радом

> Почему у Вас в традиции "Гелугпа" , Вы гелугпинец?


почему гелугпа?потому что я теперь практикую в этой школе.мне она нравится.
были в моём доме гости.они говорили такое:мой-хороший,твой-плохой,у меня есть-у тебя нет,моя партйя умная-твоя глупая .итд.
если вы услышите люди,услышите толко:мое-твое,глупой-умной,красивый-некрасивый,богатый-бедной,болит-радует.все кроме этого только коментари к этому.
я так слухал этих гостей и придумал:мне надо уйти в пространство,в горы,леса,степа.мой мир это тишина душы,спокой ума.

----------


## Шенпен

> почему гелугпа?потому что я теперь практикую в этой школе.мне она нравится.
> были в моём доме гости.они говорили такое:мой-хороший,твой-плохой,у меня есть-у тебя нет,моя партйя умная-твоя глупая .итд.
> если вы услышите люди,услышите толко:мое-твое,глупой-умной,красивый-некрасивый,богатый-бедной,болит-радует.все кроме этого только коментари к этому.
> я так слухал этих гостей и придумал:мне надо уйти в пространство,в горы,леса,степа.мой мир это тишина душы,спокой ума.


Понятно.
Про Бурятию с Индией ничего не могу сказать.
В Польше знаю одно местечко :http://www.kuchary.pl правда оно не Гелуг.Однако это не должно помешать Вам посетить там Нюнгнэ в феврале.
Езжайте,успокоите ум.Глядишь там и прояснится чего дальше делать.

----------

Aion (11.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вот человек хочет поехать в бурятию. в итоге, его посылают куда угодно, только не в бурятию. 

Радом, хотите поехать, так езжайте! раскроется кругозор.
 горы,леса и степи там еще есть.

----------

Aion (11.12.2015), Сергей Пара (12.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2015)

----------


## Радом

Kuchary-да,можна летом тут ехать.

Tenpa Sherab,тоже так думаю.только я теперь хочу познакомится с бурятами.можеть то на каком русским сайте их наюду.попробую.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

http://www.buryatia.org/modules.php?name=Forums

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> вот человек хочет поехать в бурятию. в итоге, его посылают куда угодно, только не в бурятию. 
> 
> Радом, хотите поехать, так езжайте! раскроется кругозор.
>  горы,леса и степи там еще есть.


Природа там прекрасная! Но люди (некоторые) стремноватые, особенно если ещё в будддизм там бросаться, могут и подушку медитационную под тобой сжечь. И дорого всё жутко. А так - да, кругозор, конечно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ну и при чем тут эти студентческие разборки?
Радом же не планирует учится или жить в дацане.
он пишет: свою хату снимать. пастухом работать

----------


## Нико

Я бы уважаемому Радому посоветовала в Калмыкию лучше поехать. Там народ добрее, и обучение тоже можно получить легче.

А если не обучение - степи есть)))).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2015)

----------


## Радом

> http://www.buryatia.org/modules.php?name=Forums


очень клево,большое вам спасибо!

калмыкия-тут недалеко кавказ.боюс.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Радом, я бы на вашем месте всё же выбрал бы Калмыкию! В Элисте прекрасный монастырь и учителя тибетцы, которые уже хорошо говорят на русском! В Бурятии к сожалению народ более "тёмный", легко могут на нож посадить и следов не найдут... Хоть Еше Лодой Ринпоче мой коренной учитель, я из Москвы побоялся бы ехать жить в Бурятию, а вот в Калмыкию без проблем! Нет там кавказцев, а если есть - то единицы... И там постоянно приезжают учителя из Индии и даруют учения! Всех благ, желаю вам осуществить вашу мечту!

----------


## Радом

говорите:бурияты дикие.я уже с бурятками говорил о своей мечте.они очень милые.они сказали что у них много дацанов.забайкале очень красивое:тут горы и озеро байкал.мистическая атмосфера.ничего не боюс только сибирийской зимы:страшних морозов.у нас в польше сгодня +6 C a в буриятии -30 C.придумаю калмыкию.если тут есть дацаны и буддиские монахы-можно жить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> говорите:бурияты дикие.я уже с бурятками говорил о своей мечте.они очень милые.они сказали что у них много дацанов.забайкале очень красивое:тут горы и озеро байкал.мистическая атмосфера.ничего не боюс только сибирийской зимы:страшних морозов.у нас в польше сгодня +6 C a в буриятии -30 C.придумаю калмыкию.если тут есть дацаны и буддиские монахы-можно жить.


А сколько лет Вы занимаетесь буддизмом? И что про гелуг читали? И что знаете о жизни монахов, а также Йогинов отшельников?

Имейте виду, что в монахи не всех берут. А Йогин-отшельник вряд ли может работать пастухом. Плюс, работы сейчас везде немного, и Вы заберете рабочее место у какого-нибудь бурята. К тому же Вы совершенно не представляете себе положения иностранца в России. Вы хоть были в России когда-нибудь? Где?


И в какие страны ездили кроме Польши? А в Польше чем занимаетесь? какую работу выполняете сейчас?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я хоть и из Бурятии и весьма большой патриот (чуть ли не на грани "Бурятия превыше всего" и заядлый политический деятель), но дорогому "Рядом" делать тут нечего, если он не просто турист.
Езжайте в Индию, Дрепунг Гоман, если так уж вам традиция Гелук по душе и главное Дхарма.

Нечего Вам в Иволге делать, нет там подлинной Дхармы, одни секретные поклонники культа НКТ (Нью Кадампа Традишн) там тусуются.

Нико дело говорит, езжайте в Индию.
А тибетцы тут по улице таки ходят, особенно летом.

----------

Нико (13.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (13.12.2015)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А на счет буряты дикие... это верно, я запросто могу поколотить, я же ультра правый.

Правда колочу тех, кого Нико называет "стремноватые", мы их сами манкуртами зовем.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (14.07.2016), Нико (13.12.2015)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И да, "Рядом", тут нет демократии, ей даже и не пахнет. Вы потом выть будете как вам захочется в матушку Европу.

----------

Нико (13.12.2015)

----------


## Радом

я учился в фермерской школе но теперь работаю на заводе.наверно вы бурятские патриёты,не хотите чужих у себя.у нас в полше тоже большеннство не хотят инностранцов.но я только хочу жить в буддийском крае.если я буддисть ,прежде всего буду за буддистами буриятами.на них буду голосовал и им буду советовал.как я могу уехать в тибеть когда не знаю их языка?в индию-это дикая,бедная страна.я вам уже писал:любю пространство,природу и свежий воздух.мне не нужно богатство,только чтобы выжить.я любю зверя:коровы,куры,собаки,коты.не любю техники.был в европе:в германии,словкий,венграх,сербии.мне не нравится западная европа.в германии только дома,улицы и машины.некрасиво.вы меня росmешили:в польше демократия?польшой управляют католический костёл.лаицизм зто фикция.один католический прфесор сказал:беженцев надо убиять.фашисти и фанатики.теперь в целой европе нет класической демокрации.всегда управляют ксенофобы.кризис всегда,тоже и в китае.в россии неть работы?такая большая страна,такие ресурсы.в польше безработица 9,8%+ 3 милёна рабочих на западе.я потому хочу в россию что тут буддисты и я знаю русский язык.но и пустота.

----------

Aion (13.12.2015), Dorje Dugarov (13.12.2015), Lanky (28.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2015)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> я учился в фермерской школе но теперь работаю на заводе.наверно вы бурятские патриёты,не хотите чужих у себя.у нас в полше тоже большеннство не хотят инностранцов.но я только хочу жить в буддийском крае.если я буддисть ,прежде всего буду за буддистами буриятами.на них буду голосовал и им буду советовал.как я могу уехать в тибеть когда не знаю их языка?в индию-это дикая,бедная страна.я вам уже писал:любю пространство,природу и свежий воздух.мне не нужно богатство,только чтобы выжить.я любю зверя:коровы,куры,собаки,коты.не любю техники.был в европе:в германии,словкий,венграх,сербии.мне не нравится западная европа.в германии только дома,улицы и машины.некрасиво.вы меня росmешили:в польше демократия?польшой управляют католический костёл.лаицизм зто фикция.один католический прфесор сказал:беженцев надо убиять.фашисти и фанатики.теперь в целой европе нет класической демокрации.всегда управляют ксенофобы.кризис всегда,тоже и в китае.в россии неть работы?такая большая страна,такие ресурсы.в польше безработица 9,8%+ 3 милёна рабочих на западе.я потому хочу в россию что тут буддисты и я знаю русский язык.но и пустота.


Нет, проблема немного в другом.
Тех кто любит работать мы с радостью встречаем..
Мы немного не любим тех кто любит пить водку и расхищает наши природные ресурсы.
Если хотите, приезжайте... коровами, курицами, овцами обеспечим.

Но я настоятельно вам рекомендую не ехать в Иволгу.
Других хороших мест у нас много.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> А Йогин-отшельник вряд ли может работать пастухом.



это откуда такая мудрость?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Радом, приезжайте, мир не без добрых людей.
нужно самому поездить, и в калмыкию (где зимой кстати теплее, чем в бурятии), и в бурятию естественно тоже.
я последние пять лет уже скитаюсь, колешу по азиато -буддийским странам. ни вчем не разочарован.
до этого, жил в Калмыкии.

про католиков, есть и среди них вполне адекватные. я даже встречал таких священников, которые интересуются буддийской медитацией, в частности випассаной.
был раньше однажды во Wroclaw. очень понравился и город и люди, доброжелательные (хоть и не буддисты!)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> это откуда такая мудрость?


Среди тибетцев-пастухов наверняка не было ни одного йогина, ага  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2015), Нико (13.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> это откуда такая мудрость?


А Вы знаете, как обычно работает современный пастух? Его повседневные обязанности и общение с населением?) Вы полагаете, он может быть достаточно отшельником в таких условиях?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> я учился в фермерской школе но теперь работаю на заводе.наверно вы бурятские патриёты,не хотите чужих у себя.у нас в полше тоже большеннство не хотят инностранцов.но я только хочу жить в буддийском крае.если я буддисть ,прежде всего буду за буддистами буриятами.на них буду голосовал и им буду советовал.как я могу уехать в тибеть когда не знаю их языка?в индию-это дикая,бедная страна.я вам уже писал:любю пространство,природу и свежий воздух.мне не нужно богатство,только чтобы выжить.я любю зверя:коровы,куры,собаки,коты.не любю техники.был в европе:в германии,словкий,венграх,сербии.мне не нравится западная европа.в германии только дома,улицы и машины.некрасиво.вы меня росmешили:в польше демократия?польшой управляют католический костёл.лаицизм зто фикция.один католический прфесор сказал:беженцев надо убиять.фашисти и фанатики.теперь в целой европе нет класической демокрации.всегда управляют ксенофобы.кризис всегда,тоже и в китае.в россии неть работы?такая большая страна,такие ресурсы.в польше безработица 9,8%+ 3 милёна рабочих на западе.я потому хочу в россию что тут буддисты и я знаю русский язык.но и пустота.


http://www.quazoo.com/q/Buddhism_in_Poland
О, зашла в поиск по буддизму в Польше, - вижу Польша - прекрасное место для буддийской практики) Чем тяжелее ситуация, тем лучше должно быть для практики?

Почему-то многие считают, что для занятия буддизмом надо срочно переменить место жительства. Особенно, когда тебе уже полтинник, и ты никогда в намеченном месте лично не был. И вот ты мысленно отшельник-йог-пастух и практик гелугпы...... Но в дикую бедную страну Индию ехать неохота. И монахом становиться неохота. И почему-то буддизм должен практиковаться только в демократической стране.....но чтобы не было машин, домов и улиц. И ксенофобов) Как будто в самсаре где-то есть удобное место.

Боюсь, Радом, и русский язык у вас несколько хромает(

Все-таки ответьте на мой вопрос. Где и когда Вы начали заниматься буддизмом и что по нему читали или с какими буддистами общались и как длительно? Почему возникло желание стать буддистом?

Когда первый раз о буддизме услышали и от кого?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> А Вы знаете, как обычно работает современный пастух?


а вы знаете?
создается впечатление, что вы, работодатель, и решаете, брать ли его на работу.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> [url]
> 
> Все-таки ответьте на мой вопрос. Где и когда Вы начали заниматься буддизмом и что по нему читали или с какими буддистами общались и как длительно?


для чего этот опросник?
он за ваш счет едет в россию? или вы ему визу делать будете?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Среди тибетцев-пастухов наверняка не было ни одного йогина, ага






> Один пастух решил заняться йогой. Когда его, одиноко сидящего в Падмасане на пастбище спросили, где скотина, он ответил "Не знаю. Мы с овцами практикуем непривязанность".


http://www.indostan.ru/forum/22_1597_0.html

Интересно, Радом эти шутки поймет?)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Пема Дролкар, возможно это не уклакладывается в ваши представления, но у меня есть несколько хороших знакомых chos pa, которые по роду деятельности именно скотоводы, пастухи, с достаточно большим поголовьем яков.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2015), Нико (13.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А Вы знаете, как обычно работает современный пастух? Его повседневные обязанности и общение с населением?) Вы полагаете, он может быть достаточно отшельником в таких условиях?


Тибетские традиционные пастухи работают традиционно — с утра вывел овец в поле, куча времени для практики, только время от времени сгоняй их вместе. Вечером загнать в загон, освежевать трупы умерших ягнят. Общение с населением особо не требуется.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> а вы знаете?
> создается впечатление, что вы, работодатель, и решаете, брать ли его на работу.


Ходила сама три лета тинэйджером за маленьким стадом в 25 коров и телят в Барановичах, ну когда помогала пастуху, а когда написался вдрызг, то и одна.) Как-то не вяжется представление о йогической практике и стаде. Или надо уже сиддхачом быть сразу, чтобы стадо каменело, пока ты в созерцании сидишь) Если все так круто, то зачем вообще коровам пастух?

Конечно, вживую бурятских пастухов не представляю. Наверно, у них овцы тут же рассаживаются по плато на фиксированных местах до вечера)

А Вы-то представляете?))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW4K1HZMxZI

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тибетские традиционные пастухи работают традиционно — с утра вывел овец в поле, куча времени для практики, только время от времени сгоняй их вместе. Вечером загнать в загон, освежевать трупы умерших ягнят. Общение с населением особо не требуется.


Да. Тибетские. Охотно верю. Сколько там настоящих йогинов-пастухов? Время от времени сгонять стадо в 200 голов, например, - это сколько часов в день? Ну, хоть собачек тренируют и сами не бегают.

А так полна веры в электропастуха) Вот тогда можно и пойогировать) А еще лучше йогировать прямо в своей квартире. Слегка приведя в порядок необходимое и достаточное для этого. А то специально ехать в Бурятию пастухом гелуг....брррр. Не прочтя Цонкапу :Cry: 

Вы в другой стране живете? Можете заценить, сколько сил и энергии нужно для обживания? Языковые барьеры, документы, местные жители, заработок на покушать и крышу над головой, где пятидесятилетние могут и не быть востребованы? Им уже нужно социальное обеспечение, ибо здоровье пастуха подвергается некоторым рискам.....а на иностранцев не особо льготы распространяются. 

Учитывая еще, что о буддизме вы уже поднабрались до этого? Для йогической практики какая-то понятийная база не нужна разве?)

А вообще, я сторонница практический решений. Для осуществления таких идей нужен конкретный план. Настоятельно советую Радому для начала поехать в русское консульство и озвучить свою идею. И посмотреть, что ему по этому поводу скажут. А также слегка накопить денег на дорогу и первый год проживания.

----------


## Радом

в польше можно практиковать буддизм,всегда можно.в моей стране нетолерантность к нехристянским културам.азиятов-буддистов никто не хоtjaть.в польше есть ветнамцы-нациёналисти говорять плохо.поляки не любять индийцев-говорят "ciapati".хистерично бояться мусулманов.буддистов не любять.католические профессоры пишут что буддизм зто окултисм.духовные католические практикуют буддизм-неть они играют с буддиcмом.далай-лама сказал что не можно быть буддистоm и христяном вместе потому что боги в буддизме делают в карме.далай-лама сказал что не можно быть буддистоm и христяном вместе потому что боги в буддизме делают в карме.когда у меня было 17 лет я отказал християнство.потом шукал правды в буддизме,исламе,гиндуизме.конец коньцов я остал атеистом.но всегда хорошо думал о боге и пророках.но я купил библю и её прочитал.я был в шоке.познал что бог и пророки были злые.но я утвердился что атеисм лучший.дело в том что верил в реинкарнацию.и в 2011 я начал практиковать буддизм.снова не знал которую школу выбрать.но и я послухал буриятскую пуджу.понравилас очень.так я теперь в гелуге.у нас в польше есть поляки-буддисты гелугпцы:30-50 человек.никак не могу найти контакта к ним.есть тоже один монах-поляк,физик,информатик,философ-большой гений:Zbigniew Modrzejewski.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> в польше можно практиковать буддизм,всегда можно.в моей стране нетолерантность к нехристянским културам.азиятов-буддистов никто не хоtjaть.в польше есть ветнамцы-нациёналисти говорять плохо.поляки не любять индийцев-говорят "ciapati".хистерично бояться мусулманов.буддистов не любять.католические профессоры пишут что буддизм зто окултисм.духовные католические практикуют буддизм-неть они играют с буддиcмом.далай-лама сказал что не можно быть буддистоm и христяном вместе потому что боги в буддизме делают в карме.далай-лама сказал что не можно быть буддистоm и христяном вместе потому что боги в буддизме делают в карме.когда у меня было 17 лет я отказал християнство.потом шукал правды в буддизме,исламе,гиндуизме.конец коньцов я остал атеистом.но всегда хорошо думал о боге и пророках.но я купил библю и её прочитал.я был в шоке.познал что бог и пророки были злые.но я утвердился что атеисм лучший.дело в том что верил в реинкарнацию.и в 2011 я начал практиковать буддизм.снова не знал которую школу выбрать.но и я послухал буриятскую пуджу.понравилас очень.так я теперь в гелуге.у нас в польше есть поляки-буддисты гелугпцы:30-50 человек.никак не могу найти контакта к ним.есть тоже один монах-поляк,физик,информатик,философ-большой гений:Zbigniew Modrzejewski.


 Понятно. Сходите в Российское консульство и скажите, что хотите ехать работать в Калмыкию. И потом тут расскажете, что вам там скажут. Может, Вас еще и не пустят.

А насчет того, что вы буддист - можно католикам и не рассказывать. Сама 20 лет живу в католической стране, - никаких особых проблем с буддизмом нет. А в России тоже сильно влияние православной церкви, у нее тоже буддизм от демона, как бы Вам не попасть из огня да в полымя.

Кстати, вот еще http://kalmykia-online.ru/news/8493

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....так я теперь в гелуге.у нас в польше есть поляки-буддисты гелугпцы:30-50 человек.никак не могу найти контакта к ним.есть тоже один монах-поляк,физик,информатик,философ-большой гений:Zbigniew Modrzejewski.


Так у Вас в Варшаве есть группа ФПМТ Lopon Chok Lang, это Гелук:
http://zbigniew-modrzejewski.webs.com/Loponchoklang/

----------


## Радом

спаибо вам за ссылки.
Калмыкия бедный регён.знаете,у мне уже 52 года.я немножко денег заработал в жизни.могу купить дом в деревни и ещё жить без работы 5 лет.мне хватаеть.но в 2016 ещё не смогу приехать в россию,поеду может в 2017.

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сама 20 лет живу в католической стране, - никаких особых проблем с буддизмом нет. А в России тоже сильно влияние православной церкви, у нее тоже буддизм от демона, как бы Вам не попасть из огня да в полымя.


В Италии, равно как и в Польше, нет регионов, в которых буддизм является традиционной религией, а в России есть.




> Да. Тибетские. Охотно верю. Сколько там настоящих йогинов-пастухов? Время от времени сгонять стадо в 200 голов, например, - это сколько часов в день? Ну, хоть собачек тренируют и сами не бегают.


А вы пасли когда-нибудь овец? Не так уж много сил на это требуется, семилетние детишки тибетские вполне справляются. Времени свободного, как я уже сказал, полно.

Насчёт количества настоящих йогинов-пастухов, точно не скажу, но судя по намтарам, очень много.

----------

Эделизи (16.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А вы пасли когда-нибудь овец? Не так уж много сил на это требуется, семилетние детишки тибетские вполне справляются. Времени свободного, как я уже сказал, полно.
> 
> Насчёт количества настоящих йогинов-пастухов, точно не скажу, но судя по намтарам, очень много.


Не, овец еще не пасла. А Вам нравится идея Радома?)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не, овец еще не пасла. А Вам нравится идея Радома?)


Главное, что ему нравится.

Кстати, если бы мне, когда мне было бы 52 года, кто-то нудел бы, какие у меня негодные идеи, я бы прислушался только, если у нудящего имелся бы гораздо больший опыт в этой области, или если ему было бы по меньшей мере 104 года  :Smilie:

----------

Инга Че (01.03.2016), Кузьмич (14.12.2015), Фил (14.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не, овец еще не пасла. А Вам нравится идея Радома?)


Мне нравятся только мои идеи  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Главное, что ему нравится.
> 
> Кстати, если бы мне, когда мне было бы 52 года, кто-то нудел бы, какие у меня негодные идеи, я бы прислушался только, если у нудящего имелся бы гораздо больший опыт в этой области, или если ему было бы по меньшей мере 104 года


В любом случае, Ваша ситуация конкретна и уникальна и в чужом опыте, увы, не отражается.

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати, если бы мне, когда мне было бы 52 года, кто-то нудел бы, какие у меня негодные идеи, я бы прислушался только, если у нудящего имелся бы гораздо больший опыт в этой области, или если ему было бы по меньшей мере 104 года


Дойдя практически до этого возраста научилась слушать любые идеи,  даже идеи малых детей и брать на вооружение то, что мне кажется разумным) Что касается слушанья нудящих, то он часто говорят дельные вещи, но даже самые трезвые идеи их не учитывают, а просто потому, что а)свой лоб расшибать интереснее, б) неприятно, когда твой полет фантазии кто-то рубит на лету, особенно, если он попадает пальцем прямо в рану твоих сомнений) Чем грамотнее рубит, тем больше он сам дурак и ничего не понимает в эссенции твоих программ о запредельном счастье)

Да, а в 104 года и гораздо раньше может уже быть старческий маразм, а 50 лет чужой практики чабана никак не станут твоими)

Меня во всем этом волнует только одно. А при чем тут вообще буддизм? А, тем более, гелуг?

----------

Инга Че (01.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Меня во всем этом волнует только одно. А при чем тут вообще буддизм? А, тем более, гелуг?


Не нравится человеку в Варшаве, а в Бурятии - нравится.
Но кстати, раз деньги есть, то может не покупать сразу дом, а съездить пожить несколько месяцев, не как турист.
А то может и Варшава обратно понравится.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не нравится человеку в Варшаве, а в Бурятии - нравится.
> Но кстати, раз деньги есть, то может не покупать сразу дом, а съездить пожить несколько месяцев, не как турист.
> А то может и Варшава обратно понравится.


Если нравится в Бурятии,  где чел никогда не был, то почему может не понравится в Гоа, например?) И в тысяче других мест, где ты не был? Человек хочет гелуг, животных, тибетцев и прочее. В общем пакете.

Пожить пару месяцев на месте - это правильная идея. Но для начала надо выяснить, дадут ли тебе визу на несколько месяцев как нетуристу) И вот с этого надо начинать любителю Бурятии. Потому как, - нет визы, нет Бурятии, нет поездки, нет гелуга) И нет этой темы :Big Grin: 

Так что, Радом, Вам сюда
http://www.fms.gov.ru/gosuslugi/?type=1

Стройте замок своей мечты на конкретном фундаменте)

----------


## Радом

такое.я думал что в россии можна жить сколько угодно так как мы можем жить в звросоюзе.месяц это мало.може я оженюсь на русской буддистке?для мне главное жить в безлуном крае-неважно сам или с ком то.я уже писал на мамба.ру к буряткам о том что хочу жить йогином в бурятии.я показал фото и думал что сивого старика никакая не захочеть.для женщин в возрасте 40-50 я не страшный.в россию я хочу уехать уже 11 лет когда ещё не был буддистам.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> такое.я думал что в россии можна жить сколько угодно так как мы можем жить в звросоюзе.месяц это мало.може я оженюсь на русской буддистке?для мне главное жить в безлуном крае-неважно сам или с ком то.я уже писал на мамба.ру к буряткам о том что хочу жить йогином в бурятии.я показал фото и думал что сивого старика никакая не захочеть.для женщин в возрасте 40-50 я не страшный.в россию я хочу уехать уже 11 лет когда ещё не был буддистам.


Через фейсбук знакомиться с бурятками подходящего возраста не пробовали?

----------


## Маша_ла

А мне кажется, замечательная идея. Калмыкия и правда лучше, наверное, в плане климата и вообще.
А калмычки там тоже есть. Но сначала надо поехать, посмотреть. Не рубить концы, вдруг не понравится.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> такое.я думал что в россии можна жить сколько угодно так как мы можем жить в звросоюзе.месяц это мало.може я оженюсь на русской буддистке?для мне главное жить в безлуном крае-неважно сам или с ком то.я уже писал на мамба.ру к буряткам о том что хочу жить йогином в бурятии.я показал фото и думал что сивого старика никакая не захочеть.для женщин в возрасте 40-50 я не страшный.в россию я хочу уехать уже 11 лет когда ещё не был буддистам.


Россия в Евросоюзе?) Еще и жениться? Хотя это правильный ход в сторону визы и даже ПМЖ) Хотеть 11 лет и даже туристом не съездить?

----------

Нико (14.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Россия в Евросоюзе?) Еще и жениться? Хотя это правильный ход в сторону визы и даже ПМЖ) Хотеть 11 лет и даже туристом не съездить?


Человек явно хочет жену-бурятку, и "гелугпой" тут не пахнет, имхо.....)))) Ясно дело). Если он богат, шансы есть!!!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Человек явно хочет жену-бурятку, и "гелугпой" тут не пахнет, имхо.....)))) Ясно дело). Если он богат, шансы есть!!!


Ну зачем ты так?)))Человек нарисовал себе картину, где есть все, - и буддизм, и хата с бурятской женой, и животные, и йогические практики, и пейзажи и вообще всякие опции, которых дома нет) так что гелугом пахнет. Такая тонкая фрагранца в общем букете) Ох уж мне эти иллюзии о счастье, где нас нет....

Идею поехать туда, где есть учитель, я еще понимаю. Но скорей всего, тогда остального букета может не получиться)

----------


## Фил

> Если нравится в Бурятии,  где чел никогда не был, то почему может не понравится в Гоа, например?)


Потому что Бурятия гораздо лучше Гоа! (климат, Байкал, люди)

----------


## Радом

знаете,когда бы у нас в польше был какой то храм гелуг-можна бы ещё сдержить,но я не знаю даже e-mail к гелугпе в плбше-а есть поляки гелугпцы.россия трудно доступна только не знаю почему тоже и славяном?наша власть не хоtjat ни азиятов ни негров ,но беларуссов,украинцев и русских любить потому что они легко асимилуятся к полякам.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Учитель может оказаться и там, где не ожидаешь. Я в своё время очень хотел в Китай поехать, за тысячи километров от традиционных тибетских регионов. Поехал, а там внезапно учитель оказался.

А потом по иронии судьбы жил в непосредственной близости от тибетцев три года, но учителей не встречал особо. Только Аку Чойина — это очень повезло. А вот Пему Калсанга Ринпоче не удалось встретить, я когда в Дзогчен приезжал, он как раз в затвор ушёл.

----------

Нико (14.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Потому что Бурятия гораздо лучше Гоа! (климат, Байкал, люди)


Это кому лучше-то ?)))) Насчет климата немного не согласна, по поводу людей все сугубо индивидуально)

Вообще какая страна лучше какой - вопрос крайне непростой) Сколько не жила где - всегда примерно одинаковый набор "за" и "против")))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> знаете,когда бы у нас в польше был какой то храм гелуг-можна бы ещё сдержить,но я не знаю даже e-mail к гелугпе в плбше-а есть поляки гелугпцы.россия трудно доступна только не знаю почему тоже и славяном?наша власть не хоtjat ни азиятов ни негров ,но беларуссов,украинцев и русских любить потому что они легко асимилуятся к полякам.


У меня возникла идея. Почему бы Вам не потратить деньги, отведенные на покупку дома для организации гелугпинского центра в Польше?) Можно ламу какого пригласить и основать центр. И ехать не надо.

Тут вообще огромный список по Польше, судя по центрам, это супербуддийская  страна. не хотите Алмазный путь, так есть и кагью и нингма, и учителя приличные есть. Я бы на Вашем месте просто поездила по центрам. Может, и отыщете гелуг)

http://www.buddhanet.info/wbd/countr...id=71&offset=0

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> и русских любить потому что они легко асимилуятся к полякам.


ну вот я не верю.
наоборот, именно русских (по крайней мере туристов) в польше не любят. к белорусам - да, отношение хорошее.
конечно, если русский выучил польский, и давно живет там, то его местные уже, можно сказать, за поляка считают.

----------


## Радом

можеть и русских не любять, но если они живут в польше-никаких проблемов. музулманов и негров бют.
я нашол e-mail польской гелугпы.напишу к ним.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2015)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Что то вы Радом сгущаете краски. 
Не далее чем вчера, читал про католических монахов выполняющих медитативную практику  Дзен-Католицизма.
Может вам адрес монастыря дать?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Однажды один человек сидел около оазиса, у входа в один ближневосточный город. К нему подошел юноша и спросил: «Я ни разу здесь не был. Какие люди живут в этом городе?» 

Старик ответил ему вопросом: «А какие люди были в том городе, из которого ты ушел?» 

«Это были эгоистичные и злые люди. Впрочем, именно поэтому я с радостью уехал оттуда» 

«Здесь ты встретишь точно таких же», ответил ему старик. 

Немного погодя, другой человек приблизился к этому месту и задал тот же вопрос: «Я только что приехал. Скажи, старик, какие люди живут в этом городе?» 

Старик ответил тем же: «А скажи, сынок, как вели себя люди в том городе, откуда ты пришел?» 

«О, это были добрые, гостеприимные и благородные души. У меня там осталось много друзей, и мне нелегко было с ними расставаться». 

«Ты найдешь таких же и здесь», – ответил старик. 

Купец, который невдалеке поил своих верблюдов, слышал оба диалога. И как только второй человек отошел, он обратился к старику с упреком: «Как ты можешь двум людям дать два совершенно разных ответа на один и тот же вопрос?» 

«Сын мой, каждый носит свой мир в своем сердце. Тот, кто в прошлом не нашел ничего хорошего в тех краях, откуда он пришел, здесь и тем более не найдет ничего. Напротив же, тот, у кого были друзья в другом городе, и здесь тоже найдет верных и преданных друзей. Ибо, видишь ли, окружающие нас люди становятся тем, что мы находим в них."

----------

Ometoff (18.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ходила сама три лета тинэйджером за маленьким стадом в 25 коров и телят в Барановичах, ну когда помогала пастуху, а когда написался вдрызг, то и одна.) Как-то не вяжется представление о йогической практике и стаде. Или надо уже сиддхачом быть сразу, чтобы стадо каменело, пока ты в созерцании сидишь) Если все так круто, то зачем вообще коровам пастух?
> 
> Конечно, вживую бурятских пастухов не представляю. Наверно, у них овцы тут же рассаживаются по плато на фиксированных местах до вечера)
> 
> А Вы-то представляете?))
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW4K1HZMxZI


Представляю, как пасти коров. Целое лето пасла стадо в 100 голов, верхом. Времени вот дофигища. Особенно, когда коровы улягутся жвачку пережевывать. Это на много часов знаете ли, и с места они не двигаются.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Представляю, как пасти коров. Целое лето пасла стадо в 100 голов, верхом. Времени вот дофигища. Особенно, когда коровы улягутся жвачку пережевывать. Это на много часов знаете ли, и с места они не двигаются.


Ну,мне попалась маленькая территория в долине с узкой, но с крайне глубокой речкой и крутыми берегами. Плюс сады, в которые они пытались зайти полакомиться. И коровы были частные, некоторые норовистые, плюс молодые телки. И не особо слушались  их лидершу. Колхозные стада более слажены. И все равно бы я не смогла бы делать два дела одновременно, в силу ответственности. Зачем пасти стадо, если можно и без стада медитировать?

----------


## Радом

скажу от себя и можете этого не узнать:християнство это духовое рабство.католики могут медитовать дзен -но они божи рабы,ниkогда не будут буддами.я их не уважаю,не уважаю христянского бога.я чувствую связ с целом миром:природой,богами,душами.мне подходить шаманско-буддийская вера бурятов.я не европеец,я славян,язычник.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> скажу от себя и можете этого не узнать:християнство это духовое рабство.католики могут медитовать дзен -но они божи рабы,ниkогда не будут буддами.я их не уважаю,не уважаю христянского бога.я чувствую связ с целом миром:природой,богами,душами.мне подходить шаманско-буддийская вера бурятов.я не европеец,я славян,язычник.


Ну, буддисты уважают всех) И они уж точно не язычники. Скажите, а Вы читали хоть какие-то книги по буддизму? какие?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> ,я славян,язычник.


В России ( и двух соседних славянских республиках) очень модными стали в эзотер -кругах псевдославянские культы. http://veleslav13.livejournal.com/224187.html

ведический обряд «Cлавление наших Предков» (16 чертогов). практика очищения живым огнем - прыжки через костер и хождение по углям  http://www.slavianin.ru/nasledie/vec...-i-zdrava.html
интересно, как с этим в Польше?

----------


## Радом

я не уважаю духового рабства.будда не уважал рабства.он говорил что все люди равные.но рабство зто внутре человека.христянство это рабство поэтому будда бы его не узнал так как не узнавал религии браминской.если бы будда уважал веру браминов,он бы не глосил своей дхармы.буддисм толерантный к другим верам,но он щитаеть себя лучшим.некоторые смешные псеудобуддисты думають что все религии равные.это неправда.

----------


## Маша_ла

Если кому-то не нравится христианство, это не делает этого человека буддистом.
Последователем тиб. буддизма человека делает прибежище в 3 драгоценностях, вера в реинкарнацию и карму. 
В принципе, с этим можно жить где угодно, работы над собой хватит - любая ситуация будет полезной. И чем труднее, тем лучше даже.

Я уверена, что в Бурятии не все так радужно, как кажется ТС. Не получилось бы, как из огня, да в полымя. Из спокойной и безопасной Европы..

Почему бы дома не встретить учителей, почитать книги, помедитировать. И съездить в отпуск в Россию, если интересно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А ТС и не говорит, что там радужно. ТС хочет практиковать Дхарму. Это само по себе отменяет вариант радужности  :Smilie:  Но честно, не понимаю, почему те, кто и овец не пас, и в Бурятии не жил, непременно считают своим долгом отговорить ТС и научить его, чего он должен хотеть.

----------

Нико (18.12.2015), Фил (18.12.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Не, ну а посмотреть-то будущее пастбище не помешает? Или так принято - уезжать с концами в другую страну пасти стада, не глядя?
Обычно едут к учителям. Или в удаленные места, получив учения. Какую Дхарму собирается практиковать ТС? Есть ли, что практиковать?
Или просто ходить на пуджи в монастырь и пасти стадо. Ну почему нет. Но посмотреть-то сначала надо, прежде чем рубить концы. И ехать надо к проверенным людям. Надежным.

Хотеть то можно, чего угодно. Мотивация очень важна. Мотивация быть среди практикующих - хорошая. Но я бы, наверное, все же ехала к учителю конкретному, а не просто в страну пасти стада. 

Вообще, я бы добавила, что люди часто едут куда-то - практиковать Дхарму, получать учения, потому что хотят. А важно, в тиб. буддизме, делать это на благо всех существ. Лучше, если мотивация - самая высокая. И в начале, и в середине, и в конце проекта или хотения. Тогда и результат будет хорошим. Если ехать, потому что я хочу, для себя, для покоя, для комфорта, для того, чтобы у высокого учителя получить высокие учения, тоже можно, конечно, но изначальная мотивация, как ни крути, влияет на результат. Поэтому, хорошо начать с мотивации сделать что-то, чтобы принести пользу всем живым существам. И помнить эту мотивацию по мере исполнения желаемого. Имхо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ну вот я в Китай туристом не ездил, сразу студентом и сразу (точнее через год) практиковать Дхарму. Ехал, будучи уверенным, что в Китае невозможно встретить тибетского ламу. Про мотивацию вообще промолчу, я тогда и Прибежище ещё не принял. И хотя мой личный пример ничего не доказывает, он по крайней мере иллюстрирует, что смотреть, рубить концы, ехать к проверенным людям и т.д. — не обязательно. Деньги на то, чтобы вернуться в Польшу, в случае чего у ТС есть, он не бедный. Гражданства польского, если он поедет работать в Бурятию, его тоже никто не лишит.

----------

Aion (18.12.2015), Нико (18.12.2015), Фил (18.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот я в Китай туристом не ездил, сразу студентом и сразу (точнее через год) практиковать Дхарму. Ехал, будучи уверенным, что в Китае невозможно встретить тибетского ламу. Про мотивацию вообще промолчу, я тогда и Прибежище ещё не принял. И хотя мой личный пример ничего не доказывает, он по крайней мере иллюстрирует, что смотреть, рубить концы, ехать к проверенным людям и т.д. — не обязательно. Деньги на то, чтобы вернуться в Польшу, в случае чего у ТС есть, он не бедный. Гражданства польского, если он поедет работать в Бурятию, его тоже никто не лишит.


Цхултрим, а цель поездки (переезда?) в Китай тогда была какой, если не Дхарма и если вы не надеялись там встретить тибетского ламу? Если не секрет, конечно. Не коров китайских же пасти)))))

----------


## Маша_ла

А если он попадет к каким-нибудь недружелюбным шаманам, которые скрываются под видом практикантов Дхармы?
Бурятия, по-моему, место не однозначное. На карму, как говорится, надейся, но и сам не плошай))

И радужно в Дхарме тоже может быть. Если было сделано правильно))

Цультрим, наверное, мотивация какая-то была)) Без причины не бывает следствия.

----------


## Нико

> Какую Дхарму собирается практиковать ТС? Есть ли, что практиковать?


ТС сказал же, что Бурятия импонирует как место, где

а) есть милые бурятки;
б) природа
в) буддийско-языческая (шаманская?) среда.

Это тезисы, которые наиболее "врезались в память". ))

----------


## Aion

> Какую Дхарму собирается практиковать ТС?


А в Бурятии разные Дхармы есть?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Маша_ла

Нико, ну тем более. Такого наивного пастуха возьмут оборот, сожрут с костями, ничего не останется. Т.е., не факт, но могут.
Может, ему кто-то тут посоветует хороших людей, к которым можно будет в первое время там обратиться.

Какую Дхарму я имела в виду - есть ли учитель, есть ли практики, что практиковать или просто практиковать Дхарму - это жениться на бурятке и сидеть на пуджах, и пасти стада? Тоже вариант, видимо))

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну тем более. Такого наивного пастуха возьмут оборот, сожрут с костями, ничего не останется. Т.е., не факт, но могут.
> Может, ему кто-то тут посоветует хороших людей, к которым можно будет в первое время там обратиться.
> 
> Какую Дхарму я имела в виду - есть ли учитель, есть ли практики, что практиковать или просто практиковать Дхарму - это жениться на бурятке и сидеть на пуджах, и пасти стада? Тоже вариант, видимо))


Я б Дугарова посоветовала, но он крут, не забалуешь с ним))).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим, а цель поездки (переезда?) в Китай тогда была какой, если не Дхарма и если вы не надеялись там встретить тибетского ламу? Если не секрет, конечно. Не коров китайских же пасти)))))


Цель поездки была мирская, только не коров пасти, а выучить китайский и стать переводчиком.

Не надеялся я исключительно потому что был одурманен фритибетской пропагандой, что в Китае вообще весь буддизм запрещён.

Помню, когда я увидел в окно автобуса пожилую китаянку, которая шла и крутила мани корло, я решил, что у меня галлюцинация. (Хотя это действительно чудо было, конечно, учитывая процент буддистов тибетской традиции на тот момент в Даляне). Потом когда через несколько месяцев я нашёл магазин с тханками, я сразу решил, что это обычные китайцы-коммерсанты с поддельными тханками. А они меня спустя ещё несколько месяцев с ламой познакомили.

----------

Влад К (18.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2015), Нико (18.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну вот я в Китай туристом не ездил, сразу студентом и сразу (точнее через год) практиковать Дхарму. Ехал, будучи уверенным, что в Китае невозможно встретить тибетского ламу. Про мотивацию вообще промолчу, я тогда и Прибежище ещё не принял. И хотя мой личный пример ничего не доказывает, он по крайней мере иллюстрирует, что смотреть, рубить концы, ехать к проверенным людям и т.д. — не обязательно. Деньги на то, чтобы вернуться в Польшу, в случае чего у ТС есть, он не бедный. Гражданства польского, если он поедет работать в Бурятию, его тоже никто не лишит.


Тоже считаю, что если есть цель где-то жить - можно поехать сразу, имея определённую сумму на первое время, потому что во многих странах на учебу еще можно визу открыть, а работать тебе могут не разрешить. И иметь деньги на обратный билет. И не попасть в неприятные ситуации при незнании местных порядков.

Так,пардон, какого черта, ТС уже 10 лет собирается? И еще бурятку-буддистку себе в жены ищет? И слишком много рассуждает о  злом католицизме? И о своем гелуге непонятно, что знает? Знаю кучу людей, которые много лет рассказывают, как они собираются куда-то переезжать, потому что там лучше. И никуда не едут. А просто эта мечта им помогает чувствовать себя необычными. И всем рассказывать. И сидят часами на форумах, спрашивая советов. По сути, что делает ТС на форуме тут? Что обсуждает? Как в Бурятии ЕМУ будет жить? Может, ему еще визу не дадут, - все может быть. Вы, наверно, про визу узнавали с самого начала?

То он в Бурятию, но бац,- климат холодный, тогда в Калмыкию.  Так КУДА??? 

Тут иллюзии мальчика при седине зрелого мужа. Посидел на пудже гелуг, и захотел в гелуг в Брятию. Обожрать, - не обожрут, ежели он умеет за деньгами смотреть и наличку не возить, но миссандерстандинг на месте будет колоссальный, и буряты вполне могут за его спиной крутить у виска. Плюс уверенность Тсо собственном знании русского языка. И еще придется всякие иммиграционные процессы пройти. Одно дело, как мы его представляем на форуме, а другое - каков он там в реале.Если, конечно, карма ТС не поведет его сразу в Учителю. И не бросит к нормальным  людям в место практики. Идти в буддизм, потому что,мол, католики плохие, - смысла нет. В Польше есть практики буддизма, там немерянное количество общин, и разрешают их открыть именно католики-поляки, уверена.

Кстати, Цхультрим, Ваша история - это нетипичная история, и у других может карма не сработать.....

Радом,когда Вы едете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я б Дугарова посоветовала, но он крут, не забалуешь с ним))).


Конечно, он крут, ну,а если будет какая-то подстава? )

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, он крут, ну,а если будет какая-то подстава? )


ྼКака-така подстава? В виде чего?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ྼКака-така подстава? В виде чего?


 :Big Grin:  А ты никогда не нянчилась с заезжими людьми? Я лично уже всяких вариантов помочь и пристроить насмотрелась) Во многих случаях образовалось стойкое мнение, что лучше бы люди оставались там, где у них все было. Жилье, язык,  зарплата и мед страхование. Готова помогать. Но только уже тем, кто уже все почти сам организовал, нужно только немножко посопровождать поначалу. И иногда быть на подхвате при нетипичных ситуациях.

----------


## Нико

> А ты никогда не нянчилась с заезжими людьми? Я лично уже всяких вариантов помочь и пристроить насмотрелась)


Ну ежели они уже приехали, не брошу и не выгоню. По поводу пристроить - с меня спрос маленький))).

----------


## Радом

у меня уже есть контакт с ламой Modrzejewskim.он тоже влюбен в буриятию.он мне посоветовал фильм о ламе итигелове.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2015)

----------


## Росиник

Сперва лучше один раз съездить в Бурятию в качестве туриста-паломника. Проехаться по дацанам. Пообщаться  с местными бурятами. Кстати,  многие буряты в быту  - ярые националисты и мало придерживаются буддийских заповедей. По мне уж лучше добрый католик,  чем такой называющий себя "буддистом". Глядишь и вся это лубковая красивая картинка про Бурятию сойдет на нет. Единственное место - на что можно обратить внимание - это "Ринпоче Багша".
Вся  эта тематика  вокруг  Итигэлова не однозначная. "Посмотрел фильм про Бурятию, сказочный Итигелов,  влюбился в Бурятию..." - все это лубок.  Поехать  туда разок, посмотреть и столкнуться с реальностью - и скорее всего ТС спустится с небес на землю.

----------

Пема Дролкар (18.12.2015)

----------


## Радом

с русскими трудно общаться.с кем латво?с булгарами,турками.лучшее всех с Филиппинцами.хуже чем с русскими только с бритийцами.у меня есть знакомые тоже и с японии.

----------


## Росиник

А чем поляки не устраивают? У меня были хорошие знакомые буддисты из Польши, ученики ламы Цечу Ринпоче.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2015)

----------


## Радом

у русских трудный менталитет.они думают:американцы,эвропейцы,китайцы и все другие-наши вроги.хорошо думают поэтому что это правда.все хотят уништожить россию и взять ей богатство.буддисты из польшы другие чем католики нацёналисты.они мирные люди.типичный религёзный католик польский ненавидят азиятов,негров,евреи.он глупий дебил типа качинский.в россии былu пожара.я слышал как наши дебили радоались и говорили:это божа кара за то что они убили нашого президента в смоленьске.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> с русскими трудно общаться.с кем латво?с булгарами,турками.лучшее всех с Филиппинцами.хуже чем с русскими только с бритийцами.у меня есть знакомые тоже и с японии.


Вы все еще думаете,что есть какая-то удобная в общении нация?))))

----------


## Радом

да.женщины с филипин.кoгда я зарегистровался на AsiaDating.com за один день написало к меня 150 женщин:тоже и девушки 20 лет.-но ещё не хотел быть йогином.снова когда я познакомил одного булгара,потом много его знакомых со мной дружилос.с турками тоже и с другими музулманами.с американцами.русские труднодоступны.скрытый народ,северный.

----------


## Нико

> .русские труднодоступны.скрытый народ,северный.


Угу. Особенно девы с Боллливуду. )))

----------


## Радом

лама Zbigniew Modrzewski написал что я могу любить бурятию поэтому что в бывшей жизни я мог жить в ней.от детства я любил скот,лошади и собаки.когда был мальчиком-спал с кoровами.теперь ежу часто на белосипеде в далшые деревнe бы увидeт кони.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> у русских трудный менталитет.они думают:американцы,эвропейцы,китайцы и все другие-наши вроги.хорошо думают поэтому что это правда.все хотят уништожить россию и взять ей богатство.буддисты из польшы другие чем католики нацёналисты.они мирные люди.типичный религёзный католик польский ненавидят азиятов,негров,евреи.он глупий дебил типа качинский.в россии былu пожара.я слышал как наши дебили радоались и говорили:это божа кара за то что они убили нашого президента в смоленьске.


С такими мыслями Вам будет трудно в любой стране. Уже даже не забавно все это. Знаю людей из Польши, вполне нормальные люди. Боюсь, что и буддистом Вам будет стать трудно.Слишком вы полны националистических идей. И какая-то среда у Вас......не слишком образованная, видно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С такими мыслями Вам будет трудно в любой стране. Уже даже не забавно все это. Знаю людей из Польши, вполне нормальные люди. Боюсь, что и буддистом Вам будет стать трудно.Слишком вы полны националистических идей. И какая-то среда у Вас......не слишком образованная, видно.


Неправда. Если человек не любит католиков-националистов, ему будет намного легче в любой стране, где мало католиков-националистов. А стать буддистом вообще нелегко, но это может сделать всякий вне зависимости от уровня образования и патриотизма.

----------


## Маша_ла

Человек вполне может чувствовать себя не комфортно в католической европейской деревушке, а я вот чувствовала себя просто ужасно в тибетской деревушке, с одной улицей, в Индии. Вроде и монастырь рядом, и тибетцы кругом, а как выйдешь вечером - сидят бабки на обочине, семечки или что там у них, лузгают, барабаны вертят и сплетничают: бу-бу-бу, все одновременно говорят и непрерывно. А как выйдешь - замолкают, смотрят вслед и опять бу-бу-бу. Видать, обсуждают. Неприятно как-то все это. Комфортнее, все же, жить в городах, где тебя никто не знает)) Или почти никто))

Если ТС будет лучше в Бурятии - это хорошо. Но ехать лучше, в первый раз, все же к знакомым или к надежным людям. Чтобы устроили, показали, рассказали, а дальше - сам.

----------

Нико (19.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Неправда. Если человек не любит католиков-националистов, ему будет намного легче в любой стране, где мало католиков-националистов.


А Вы со слов Радома решили,что в Польше много католиков-националистов?) И они уж такие злые, что с ними жить рядом нельзя и надо ехать в Бурятию? Если они такие злые, то почему в Польше так много буддийских центров. Конечно, многие АПКК ОН, но тем не менее там около ста штук, я приводила ссылку. 

Кстати, у них также и русофобов много, а Бурятия - полна русских. Он уже по всем нациям прошелся, ему понравились только филиппинцы, да и то он видел их, думаю, всего парочку.)




> А стать буддистом вообще нелегко, но это может сделать всякий вне зависимости от уровня образования и патриотизма.


Вы забыли также добавить и в любой стране. И занятия буддизмом можно начать не с поездки в Бурятию.

----------


## Росиник

> Неправда. Если человек не любит католиков-националистов, ему будет намного легче в любой стране, где мало католиков-националистов. А стать буддистом вообще нелегко, но это может сделать всякий вне зависимости от уровня образования и патриотизма.


Любой национализм - это плохо. Национализм может быть и в буддистском регионе.
Когда бурят тебе говорит: "Ты зачем к нам приехал?" Почему тебя интересует наша вера?" "У вас есть свой русский бог" и тому подобное. Кстати, такие вопросы мне задавали и в Калмыкии.  Понятно, что это от невежества и необразованности возникают такие  недоумения и вопросы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Да, я думаю, в Польше немало католиков-националистов. Наличие в Польше большого количества буддийских центров не оказывает значительное влияние на количество католиков-националистов.

Например, в России не так уж много православных националистов. Но несмотря на это, буддистом быть гораздо комфортнее в Китае, нежели в России. Хотя бы потому, что не нужно ни от кого скрывать, что ты буддист, и тебя при этом не будут считать сектантом или сумасшедшим.

Что касается русских, то Радом не высказывался о том, что их не любит, а любит исключительно бурят. Потому не думаю, что у него возникнет много проблем из-за наличия русских в Бурятии. Но в случае чего всегда можно вернуться.

Насчёт любой страны —да, поэтому можно и в Бурятии  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Любой национализм - это плохо. Национализм может быть и в буддистском регионе.
> Когда бурят тебе говорит: "Ты зачем к нам приехал?" Почему тебя интересует наша вера?" "У вас есть свой русский бог" и тому подобное. Кстати, такие вопросы мне задавали и в Калмыкии.  Понятно, что это от невежества и необразованности возникают такие  недоумения и вопросы.


Может, конечно. Мне тибетский национализм принёс в своё время немало душевных страданий. Но если бы у меня был выбор, жить ли среди русских или среди тибетцев, я бы с радостью стал жить среди тибетцев.

----------

Нико (19.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Мне тибетский национализм принёс в своё время немало душевных страданий. Но если бы у меня был выбор, жить ли среди русских или среди тибетцев, я бы с радостью стал жить среди тибетцев.


В этом наше сходство.... Тиб. нац-м - это есть жуть, стоит копнуть чуть глубже. Отторжение от себя и отчуждение от "чужаков" ну полное! Но русские вряд ли лучше в других, возможно, отношениях. А может и в тех же.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Да, русские —это просто равнинные тибетцы  :Big Grin:

----------


## Радом

в польше трудно жить буддистам и другим.еть многие центра буддийске-но они учится медитации и никого не хотять конвертовать на буддизм.официально гоорят "буддисм не миссёнирует"-это неправда,уже ашока слал мисси.они так говорят потому что боятся католмчкской цкркви.что они за буддисты если они пишуть о католицизме и рекомендують христянские молитвы.полный камуфлаж.католическая герархя не любит карма кагю поэтому что много сконвертовала поляков-пишут что то секта.поляки другие чем русские-у нас редко можна всретит не религёзного католика.в россии есть многие религии потому большая толерантность.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> потому большая толерантность.


в россии лучше сказать пофигизм. толерантность -это не про россию.

----------

Lanky (28.12.2015), Дондог (03.08.2016)

----------


## Радом

может быть,но есть многие народа и религии .в польше один народ и одна религия.потому кождый другой сраза чудак.католической церкви все боятся.тоже и коммуниcты молиться к богу и все давали католикам.потому многие поляки не любять своей страны,хотят уехать с этого скансена.уже 20 милён роляков уехало с польши.в самой россий мрогие польсские фамилии:глинка,чайковский,цёлковский-они от польяков.русские не емигровали только колонизовали.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

да, колонизировали. Вот семью Ярузельских в 1941 выслали в сибирь. каторжная жизнь в лагере и морозы закалили Войцеха Ярузельского. Впоследствии стал руководителем Польши

----------


## Радом

не все польяки в россии потомки каторжников.много сделало тут кареру.брат моего прадеда тоже остался в россий,в сибире.был такий случай.пан убил моего прапрадеда.его сын служил в царской гвардии.и он с арми приехал в польшу.был суд.панa не взяли в тюрму.тогда гвардиян убил шаблой пана кричять:"to za zabicie człowieka nie ma żadnej kary?Krew za krew!"его потом загонили в сибир.он никогда не вернулся на родину.говорили что он потом женuлся и были у него дети.часть моей фамилии уже от 1870(?)живёт в россии.мы уже есть в россии.

----------


## Радом

можеть это было около 1860 года? потому что ещё была "pańszczyzna"-крестяне работали в дворянских фолварках.

----------

